# Unexpected contingencies



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

What should I do to handle unexpected contingencies such as broken wheel, frame or medical issues that arise on a multi day unsupport tour? I called AAA and they won't support us. In a real emergency I'd call 911, but non-emergency can be a problem. I thought about rental car, and truck rentals. Anyone ever had a towing co pick them up?

:aureola:


----------

